# European Delivery and Lease Cash



## HollywoodRich (Jan 24, 2016)

Researching ED on a 2016 535i GT. Using the ED invoice, $77,620 MSRP car is $67,535.

My question: If redelivery is Fall 2016, am I giving up the typical holiday lease cash by ordering in March for June pickup?

And I am assuming that I add in any lease cash and loyalty into my ED calculation. Is this correct?

This would be my 6th BMW and 1st ED.

Just seems that come October, I could could negotiate the same 12% off MSRP discount for dealer delivery? or better?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

If you have any questions about how to calculate invoice prices, including ED invoice prices, you can check the steps here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=833290

Most BMW incentives exclude European Delivery. Usually your only discount is the European Delivery discount that is currently a reduction of 5% off US MSRP to arrive at ED MSRP. If you are leasing or financing through BMWFS, the rates and/or residuals available will be those applicable when your credit app was submitted or when you sign the actual lease or finance contract just before departing for Europe.

Good luck!


----------



## HollywoodRich (Jan 24, 2016)

@ninong - same for loyalty incentive; first two payments? Will not apply to ED?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

HollywoodRich said:


> @ninong - same for loyalty incentive; first two payments? Will not apply to ED?


I don't think so but you should check with your client advisor or at least someone who is currently working with any specific questions because I'm not working anymore and I wouldn't want to give you bad advice.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

HollywoodRich said:


> @ninong - same for loyalty incentive; first two payments? Will not apply to ED?


Usually the first two payments are covered by BMWFS since they raise your MF on a lease to really cover those two payments. So in short, if you do a ED, you can't get another other discounts except for lease cash if it is being offered, BTW, 10K is a great discount on your 5GT.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Something may have changed, but BMWFS covers the 2nd lease payment, not the first. 

I am curious about Ninong's comment regarding incentives. I've been able to leverage them during both my EDs. I know that certain types are excluded (IIRC the Drive events for example), but though was under the impression that was an exception rather than the rule.

BMCAA rebate is still applicable. USAA Cash Incentive no longer has "excludes European Delivery" in the T's and C's so I'm assuming it is possible to use that as well (it formerly had it spelled out), though you cannot use both USAA Cash and BMCAA rebates.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 31, 2015)

I was told the USAA discount does not apply to ED purchases (by my CA). Would love some feedback if anyone knows otherwise.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Robotpedlr said:


> I was told the USAA discount does not apply to ED purchases (by my CA). Would love some feedback if anyone knows otherwise.


This is correct


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Robotpedlr said:


> I was told the USAA discount does not apply to ED purchases (by my CA). Would love some feedback if anyone knows otherwise.


I don't think it's ever been applicable with ED. I've tried.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Snareman said:


> I don't think it's ever been applicable with ED. I've tried.


My point is that the form no longer includes "Excludes European Delivery" in the terms and conditions. It used to be specifically spelled out. Might be worth calling them directly and asking incase it changed with the New Year.

Would make sense as the USAA offer and the BMCCA rebate are basically identical, with the BMCCA offer still being applicable for ED.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> Usually the first two payments are covered by BMWFS since they raise your MF on a lease to really cover those two payments. So in short, if you do a ED, you can't get another other discounts except for lease cash if it is being offered, BTW, 10K is a great discount on your 5GT.


I think he was asking about the Owner Loyalty Waiver that pays either $500 or $750 against the first two payments or a $1,000 or $1,500 cash credit on the lease. I don't think you get the Owner Loyalty Waiver on a European Delivery but I don't want to say something like that because you never know when BMW might change the rules.

It's my general understanding that almost everything is excluded from European Delivery other than the 5% discount. However, I would have to read the fine print on each and every little coupon or voucher that a customer might have in his possession to verify whether it excludes European Delivery or not, which is why I prefer to just say, "check with your client advisor" for specific questions.

Yes, of course, the second payment on a European Delivery lease is paid by BMWFS but that's not part of the question he was asking. At least I didn't think it was. You pay the first payment when you sign the lease and BMWFS pays the second payment. Yes, the money factor on a European Delivery lease has an adder of .0003.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

AggieKnight said:


> Something may have changed, but BMWFS covers the 2nd lease payment, not the first.


That is correct. They pay the second payment and you pay the first.



> I am curious about Ninong's comment regarding incentives. I've been able to leverage them during both my EDs. I know that certain types are excluded (IIRC the Drive events for example), but though was under the impression that was an exception rather than the rule.


My comment was that you need to ask your client advisor about specific questions about what can be used against a European Delivery because it's my general belief that only the rates/residuals and sometimes factory-to-dealer incentives can be used for a European Delivery. Most of the factory-to-customer incentives usually exclude European Delivery. You really have to check with your client advisor because you never know what they're going to do next with European Delivery. 



> BMCAA rebate is still applicable. USAA Cash Incentive no longer has "excludes European Delivery" in the T's and C's so I'm assuming it is possible to use that as well (it formerly had it spelled out), though you cannot use both USAA Cash and BMCAA rebates.


You see, that's why I avoid saying anything at all about any of that stuff. It keeps changing.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ninong said:


> It's my general understanding that almost everything is excluded from European Delivery other than the 5% discount. However, I would have to read the fine print on each and every little coupon or voucher that a customer might have in his possession to verify whether it excludes European Delivery or not, which is why I prefer to just say, "check with your client advisor" for specific questions.


College Grad money was used on our last ED.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> College Grad money was used on our last ED.


There are lots of possibilities and some of them can be stacked and some of them can't. I guess they're making most of those available for European Delivery now. I don't believe the Corporate Fleet discount can be used with European Delivery. At least not yet anyway.

It's always best to check with your client advisor for the latest advice on what can be applied to the European Delivery program as well as how long the rate lock applies. In general, I believe it's 60 days from the end of the program month for East Coast ports and 90 days for West Coast ports but I believe you can add another 30 days to both of those if you specify an Individual option in your order but make sure that's still applicable when you get ready to plan your order.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Ninong said:


> I don't think so but you should check with your client advisor or at least someone who is currently working with any specific questions because I'm not working anymore and I wouldn't want to give you bad advice.


The only discount that doesn't apply is the sign and drive events. Any of the BMW FS (rates, option credit, holiday credit, etc) do typically apply


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

HollywoodRich said:


> Researching ED on a 2016 535i GT. Using the ED invoice, $77,620 MSRP car is $67,535.
> 
> My question: If redelivery is Fall 2016, am I giving up the typical holiday lease cash by ordering in March for June pickup?
> 
> ...


if you are ordering the car now then why is the holiday cash even coming into question? This past year the holiday cash appeared in November first then continued in December, so if you want to wait for that then you would be waiting until then. Just FYI though the holiday cash this past year was NOT lockable.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

///M-Furby said:


> The only discount that doesn't apply is the sign and drive events. Any of the BMW FS (rates, option credit, holiday credit, etc) do typically apply


+1

the innovation credit in fall 2014 was applied for my ED.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Snareman said:


> I don't think it's ever been applicable with ED. I've tried.


Yep...I tried as well in for our 2014 ED...no dice but did get the BMWCCA rebate...plus the wonderful Welt ED experience and touring in Germany!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Bumping this.

Current August 2017 BMWNA specials is a $2,000 lease credit for certain vehicles leased through BMWFS through 8/31/17. There is no disclaimer that ED is excluded, so is this applicable towards ED if credit app is completed prior to 8/31/17 for a September 2017 ED?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

^^^ In 22 years of BMW ED's I've never seen the lease credits be stackable with ED - only the Holiday Cash financing deals and CCA rebates. But maybe this time. If so, I imagine a credit app wouldn't be enough; you'd need to sign lease docs prior to 8/31. For a September ED that would certainly be worth early signing to get a $2K credit :thumbup:

Let us know.


----------

